# First Topknot



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Well, she'd wiggled it nearly off by the time I took the picture, but it was both her and my first attempt at the topknot.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Adorable!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Awww, love it.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

sweet !!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

I tried to do another this morning, but she's tearing through the house, wresting with her brother Watson, and I don't think my job would like the _I needed to wait for my dog to calm down so I could put a bow in her hair_ excuse for being late, though I really would like to see the reaction on my co-workers' faces if I tried it out.

Happy Tuesday everyone!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Very sweet!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Just darling!


----------



## Trueblue1972 (Sep 12, 2015)

They would understand! see is so cute 😃


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

I just love it!


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

so cute ... Chloe was so tired in this pic ...


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

So cute!


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Adorable. What kind of hair tie do you use to hold the hair back?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I use Tiny Terry pony tail holders from Goody most of the time. For trials, I use tiny elastic bands from Show-off:

small bands The best bands, at the best prices.

They hold the hair tight and don't break the hair, but you need to cut them out and replace them daily. The Tiny Terries are re-useable.


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

She looks so cute with her little bow. I love it!


----------

